# Need help selecting a PREBUILT Gaming Desktop.



## Newtwarrior (Feb 5, 2009)

KeyWord: PREBUILT
I'm 20
I Work in a Deli
So you can imagine my budget isn't the greatest in the world. (But lets say 1200-1500)
I need some sort of payment plan =/ as I need the comp now, but don't have the money to pay it one shot.
As for my wants...

I love to play my games, I want something that can take a game like AOC and Laugh at it (I don't play, but anyone who knows /played AOC knows its high graphic demand)

I am overwhelmed by the number of PC's I have to choose from, and have absolutely no clue what one would be best for me. 

I have searched
Alienware (Which in turn even there cheap $999 bucks system the Auroa, and basic $1600 look pretty good)
Dell (XPS looked good, but I looked at reviews and they said it wasn't all that good??) 
Tigerdirect's stuff (I have no idea if there prebuilt stuff is of any good, it's just they DO have payment plans)

So the bottom line.

I want a gaming Desktop 
Something good with a payment plan 
I want something that can also run WoW FLUIDLY, not just good FPS, I've seen Good FPS and Fluid FPS there's a big difference (though please when suggesting don't take this as my top priority ^_^;;; )

P.S.
I know the guys in the building forum gave me suggestions, but I just can't build my own computer :[ I'm not confident in myself to do so)


THANK YOU ALL PLEASE MY HEAD IS GOING TO EXPLODE @[email protected]


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

In your other thread you mentioned you have a computer savvy friend.
Why don't you buy the components yourself, and ask your friend if they could build it for you. Offer them a meal or $20 for their time. If they are a good friend they would probably do it for free.

This list you posted is actually a pretty decent start. All you would have to add is a Case, a Video card and Peripherals (Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers etc.).

I can't in good conscience recommend buying a prebuilt machine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am of the same opinion: I can't in good conscience recommend buying a prebuilt machine. 


I looked thru pages of them at Tiger Direct ................. until nausea set in ........ they are either junk or overpriced or over specified .........


----------



## Newtwarrior (Feb 5, 2009)

I appreciate you fellas entirely looking for me.
Meh I will try and ask my friend to help, the idea was since my lack of money in bulk I could split it over time for a fairly good one,.but I think I can drop 500-600 ish. I'm just worried about royally Fking it up ...and then bam, 100-200 bucks gone.

=/


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhhh I will try to look some more\


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4396213&CatId=2639


at least these have asus boards in them; so future bios wont be a problem like the other OEM's like dell, gateway, hp etc etc etc


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

better


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4396215&CatId=2639


----------



## Newtwarrior (Feb 5, 2009)

I appreciate your help linderman and all the rest, in the end, my friend will be helping me build one, and tossing me some extras along my way.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...LER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black Computer Case

I'll most likely be getting this case as well.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I like coolermaster cases .................... hard to beat for the money!

although the antec 300 shouldnt be overlooked either now 



I am happy to hear you are building your own ................. MUCH better option


----------



## pandasorlo (Mar 24, 2009)

ERmm its just my opinion, no offense to anyone tho... ok?ok?
if you plan to buy a pc that is for gaming, try ibuypower (i m not advertising them but they do have good pc that can overlclock, if ur board burnt just buy another one for about 50$ in newegg and the tiger site people posted). 
In my opinion, again, i think gaming pc is really pc that u use to play games while overclocked; therefore, i recommend cheap motherbaord with decent cpu such as amd triple core or intel core 2 duo s series and also remember u need a good graphic card. Memory >= 2gb (assuming u r using 32 bit os) POWER SUPPLY is very important, dont go cheap on that. Other stuff like harddrive just depends on ur own needs.


----------



## Newtwarrior (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah Panda, I would have probably bought from Ipower if they allowed monthly payments. My friend got one from them and is very pleased.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

pandasorlo said:


> ERmm its just my opinion, no offense to anyone tho... ok?ok?
> if you plan to buy a pc that is for gaming, try ibuypower (i m not advertising them but they do have good pc that can overlclock, if ur board burnt just buy another one for about 50$ in newegg and the tiger site people posted).
> In my opinion, again, i think gaming pc is really pc that u use to play games while overclocked; therefore, i recommend cheap motherbaord with decent cpu such as amd triple core or intel core 2 duo s series and also remember u need a good graphic card. Memory >= 2gb (assuming u r using 32 bit os) POWER SUPPLY is very important, dont go cheap on that. Other stuff like harddrive just depends on ur own needs.





we thank-you for sharing your point of view ................. and you have some good points of interest ..............

you will never receive any backlash from such a reply ............ friendly community discussion is what this forum is all about ray:

enjoy


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my only word of caution when buying from any pre-built is make sure they are using a retail motherboard ..............nothing is worse than the need of a bios update and they are not available ......... then you have bought something that doesnt fit your needs ......


----------

